# New to hunting....



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

If i'm using 00 buckshot or a slug how far would i need to be from a deer to kill it with this shotgun. Any other input would help. Brand new to hunting.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I would keep it under 40 yards. But practice may prove otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

40 yds or less


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Might want to hit the experts up over in the hunting section. They're always eager to share their knowledge..... 40 for BS / 75 for slug... Depending on your skills

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like 40 is the number. Not 39 and not 41. Measure it out, then fire


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would just get an older rifle and be done w/ it. Shotgun sometimes requires a follow up and you won't get off another shot too soon w/ a single shot....


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea, if a shotgun is a must then I would dial myself in with slugs. Rarely do you get many pass throughs with buckshot, ultimately ending in a minimal blood trail if any at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hang up the scatter gun and pick up a handi rifle in 45/70, 444 marlin or 35 Whelen if you are stuck on single shot versions.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Hang up the scatter gun and pick up a handi rifle in 45/70, 444 marlin or 35 Whelen if you are stuck on single shot versions.



I've been trying to sell my Browning BAR in 270 w/ no luck and now have a chance to swap it fer a Browning BLR in 358...I thought maybe I could sell a BLR more then a BAR but no interest on the gun forum. Sooooo I may just stick it out! Not that I am selling a firearm:shifty: :nor anything....:001_huh:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I only use a 12 guage for deer hunting. Heck thats all I have used for any hunting. I have always used slugs for deer. You can take them down at 100 yards if need to with one shot. I normally try to keep it down to about 50 yards or less but 100 is no problem. And I have never needed a second shot. My personal best shot was 100 yards on a doe that was flat out running. One shot and she was down. Have not hunted here in florida yet but when I do it will be with my shotgun and slugs. You dont need a high power rifle to kill deer. You do need to get a little closer with a shotgun but that makes it a bit more challenging. Stop by my shop sometime and I will show you the buck I took at about 25 yards with a slug. Dressed out at 200 pounds...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

To each their own. Recommending or suggesting taking shots at running deer to someone just starting out is unsafe. Glad you smoked her though.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> To each their own. Recommending or suggesting taking shots at running deer to someone just starting out is unsafe. Glad you smoked her though.


You are absolutely right. No one should take a shot like that unless they are experienced and comfortable with their gun. I was always taught never to take a shot unless you are sure. 

I didnt mean to sound like I was suggesting he take a shot like that. I was just trying to say it can be done. 100 yard broad side shot on a standing still deer with a 12 guage slug though is not that difficult a shot if you got some experience with the gun. But saying 40 yards with a shotgun is the limit? Thats only 120 feet. Thats an easy shot. Majority of my deer have been taken at 30 or less but I would not hesitate on anything under 100. I have taken several between 50 and 100. Now if I were to put a scope on I might try a little farther but without the scope 100 would be my limit. I dont like using scopes so never put one on.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Breeze, I would assume you are using a rifled barrel shotgun with some kind of optics on it rather than a smooth bore single shot single action to be making 100 yd shots. The OP looks to be using a smooth bore which may be quite difficult to punch out vitals at 100 yards. That's just my .02 cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Huntinman said:


> Breeze, I would assume you are using a rifled barrel shotgun with some kind of optics on it rather than a smooth bore single shot single action to be making 100 yd shots. The OP looks to be using a smooth bore which may be quite difficult to punch out vitals at 100 yards. That's just my .02 cents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


No rifled barrel and no optics. I do use rifled slugs though. Its a smooth bore semi auto.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

From the looks of the picture, it looks like a New England Firearms 12ga. I killed a mess of squirrels with mine when I was a kid but I would be very leary of shooting a deer especially with buckshot with that particular gun. Nothing wrong with a shot gun for deer hunting if you limit your range. That particular gun is not one I would deer hunt with.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Use slugs, practice at different ranges to see if you can put a group in a target that simulates vitals. Like others said I would keep it under 40-50 yds. It will kill these deer around here, no doubt. Also pick up a shell holder that fits on the stock for quick follow up shots if needed.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well i'm pretty much limited to two shotguns, that one or a remington 870 express. I just figured i'd use the one in the picture. I'll be buying some slugs and practicing at different ranges and see what the outcome is. Hopefully i can get a deer, but we'll see what happens.


----------

